# Japanese Maple sappling



## Stryker777 (Jun 13, 2005)

Hello,
I am in need of some advice. 
At work they are cutting down the japanese maples (wont let us dig them up and take them). I have a few questions.
What forms of propagation are there? 

Next, I have a seedling/sappling. Its only about 1.5 inches tall with 2 leaves. I dug it out and put it in a pot to take home. What would be the proper care of such a small tree to be most successful in keeping it alive? I just brought it home tonight.

Thank you
Stryker777


----------



## Elmore (Jun 14, 2005)

"What forms of propagation are there?" Sexual and asexual. Sexual being from seed propagation. Asexual typically from grafting and rooting, in that order. 
As for your seedling, if it's still alive, grow it in a small container using a loose potting media consisting of mainly fine bark and a tad bit of sand and perhaps a smidgen of sphagnum peat moss. Plant it high, not too deep. Place in a shady and sheltered location and irrigate it sparingly. Don't over water it and don't over fertilize it. I recommend an organic based fertilizer such as Espoma Holly Tone. A good shot of Calcium nitrate(1 teaspoon dissolved in 1 gallon of water) will work wonders on a small seedling.


----------



## Stryker777 (Jun 14, 2005)

Thank you very much for the information! I now have two seedlings. One had been run over by a mower but only got leaf damage. Ill do as you suggested. 
Thanks
Stryker777


----------



## Elmore (Jun 14, 2005)

As for a soil mix, you might find a commercially available bag at a nursery or garden center. Just make sure that it is fairly loose, has a good proportion of larger particles like pine bark mini-nuggets. They might have something labeled for trees & shrubs. In winter bring your seedling into an unheated porch or heel in the pot in a sheltered area and maybe build a small makeshift plastic tent using white opaque plastic. You could use clear plastic and spray paint it white.


----------



## Stryker777 (Jun 15, 2005)

Thanks again. I appreciate the help. Whats your view of intermittent misters? Thinking about building one. 
Thanks
Stryker777


----------



## Elmore (Jun 16, 2005)

Stryker777 said:


> Thanks again. I appreciate the help. Whats your view of intermittent misters? Thinking about building one.
> Thanks
> Stryker777


intermittent misters? A great aid in propagating plants from cuttings. Also beneficial in keeping your cool in the desert.


----------

